# Repair damaged interior wardrobe door and panels



## dilbertdog (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi, We have now had our Swift Kintiki 665P a few months. Its a 2007 model and as with most new purchases we have found scratches and small dents in panels and doors etc we did not immediately notice. Coupled with he fact that our teen age daughter left the main wardrobe door open which swung and hit the bathhroom door handle denting the front wooden panel. 

Any ideas how to repair the scratches and dent other than replacing the whole door itself. I suspect that motor home dealers must come across these imperfections when selling second hand vehicles. Is there a filler for example or edging tape

any help appreciated

Thanks Russ and Chris


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi Russ and Chris,

Not a lot one can do with dents, you could try some furniture restorer scratch filler etc.

Peter


----------



## rogerandveronica (Aug 11, 2008)

Can you put some form of decoration over the dent, like a disc that says wardrobe or bathroom as the case may be, or a small picture.

The scratch might be reduced with felt tip scratch colouring and then polish. Good Luck,
rogerandveronica


----------

